# SEAT FOR '68 DELUXE STINGRAY



## stoney (Jan 28, 2018)

Need pretty nice silver fleck seat for Deluxe Stingray. 90's reissue is okay. Send picture and price. Thanks, Ray


----------



## SS Man (Feb 12, 2018)

I have a couple but out of town till this weekend


----------



## stoney (Feb 12, 2018)

**FOUND**


----------

